# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Microrobotics. Nanorobotics. >  Electric bacteria connect to form wires

## Airicist

Article "Meet the electric life forms that live on pure energy"

by Catherine Brahic
July 16, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Electric bacteria connect to form wires 

 Published on Jul 16, 2014




> Some bacteria produce hair-like filaments that act as wires, ferrying electrons back and forth between the cells and their environment

----------

